# What's Durham like?  Worth a visit?



## Bungle73 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in search of new places to go after my recent holiday.  What's Durham like?  I know it's got a nice cathedral, but what about the rest of the city? I Googled a few images and it looks nice.

Recent places I've been to include York, Newcastle, Lincoln and Chester.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 16, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> I'm in search of new places to go after my recent holiday. What's Durham like? I know it's got a nice cathedral, but what about the rest of the city? I Googled a few images and it looks nice.
> 
> Recent places I've been to include York, Newcastle, Lincoln and Chester.


 Depends how far you are travelling.  In my book it's worth a 40 mile drive, but not much more (precise criteria for you!), mainly because it's quite small.  Cathedral's great and there's some nice pubs.  Everybody ends up in the Shakespeare, but there's a couple of nice ones on the river if it's sitting out weather.  Nice market square as well, with a good curry house actually built into the walls.  Apart from the miner's gala, that's about my knowledge of the place, though others on here will know more.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in Kent and would travel by train.


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 16, 2012)

There's not much to see apart from the cathedral really, which is best viewed from a southbound train as it traverses the viaduct.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you talking about a few days worth of visit?
'cos there is quite a bit in and around Durham city. Not just the cathedral,  there is the castle, river (bridges) some decent shops/pubs and further afield there are several decent museums / art galleries etc.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2012)

The city is nice enough, probably enough to keep you occupied for a day.  Leave enough time to get back to the station though, it's at the top of quite a steep hill  

Did you go to Beamish when you were in Newcastle?  If not you could maybe combine that into your trip too.  Or even head across Teesdale (Kilhope, Alston, High Force, etc) and head back down the west coast.  Although that might be a bit of an ordeal on public transport!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2012)

See now I'd have said to include it in a visit to Newcastle or York. You know if you get an open return you can stop off places on the way back. Depends how long you've got of course.

You could consider a two city centred break. My geography is rubbish but you could do Harrogate or Alnwick and Durham or summat, if one can be considered on the way back from t'other.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes I was thinking of a few days.  It's too far to go for a day!  I usually purchase Advance tickets (because they are cheaper, and to travel FC) but I could split tickets in order to stop off at another location.

No I didn't do Beamish when I was up that way before.  I will look into it.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 16, 2012)

its a great little city for a day trip

the posh students can get on your tits. the cathedral is a delight and im not into that kind of thing.

Wander about the narrow streets and get a feel for the university - many of the buildings in these streets are still college buildings and departments - politics fronts onto the Jail and you can hear the shouting / screaming on nice days.

The beer is nice

York is great and just a kick in the arse from Durham by train. High force & weardale, as mentioned are worth the trip but hassle if by public transport


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2012)

I met a lovely Chinese student called Tata the day I stopped there.  He was there looking for accommodation in time for his course to start. He asked me for directions then I bumped into him later.  We emailed a couple of times after.  

I did not sex him or anything before anyone suggests otherwise.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 16, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> There's not much to see apart from the cathedral really,



And Beamish.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 29, 2012)

There is an excellent knocker on one of the doors of the cathedral.  Almost worth a visit for that alone.


----------



## Bingo (Aug 2, 2014)

Might be staying up here for work... any decent gig venues?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2014)

Not that I can remember, although it's fourteen years (  ) since I was a student there.  In fact, with the exception of the odd pub band and gig in the colleges, I don't remember going to any gigs in Durham: everything was in either Sunderland or Newcastle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2014)

I think The Head of Steam have a place in Durham now, not sure if they do gigs there though


----------



## Bingo (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll have to just have an explore then, might be staying up there 2 or 3 nights a week for a while


----------



## Wilf (Aug 4, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Not that I can remember, although it's fourteen years (  ) since I was a student there.  In fact, with the exception of the odd pub band and gig in the colleges, I don't remember going to any gigs in Durham: everything was in either Sunderland or Newcastle.


 Sounds about right. I've only ever heard of anthing at the student union - and any moderate sized bands have always been Newecastle, Sunderland, Middlesbrough (all of which are easy to get to though).


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Sounds about right. I've only ever heard of anthing at the student union - and any moderate sized bands have always been Newecastle, Sunderland, Middlesbrough (all of which are easy to get to though).



Not after the last train, they're not!

Durham is lovely, but tbh there isn't a huge amount there apart from the university and perhaps it suffers from being so close to two much bigger cities, which tend to attract the bands, club nights and so on.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Not after the last train, they're not!


There's a few night buses in the area now.  I've never used them, but I imagine they might get a bit lively 
https://www.simplygo.com/all-services/night-buses


----------



## Wilf (Aug 4, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Not after the last train, they're not!
> 
> Durham is lovely, but tbh there isn't a huge amount there apart from the university and perhaps it suffers from being so close to two much bigger cities, which tend to attract the bands, club nights and so on.


Not sure about Durham-Newc/Sunderland, but you can get buses from Durham to Middlesbrough till about 12.30 a.m.  However that's just in term time as the service incorporates a Durham > Stockton University campus run for the students.

edit - it's the X1


----------

